# Manzanita hardscape (36 x 18 x 24" Exo Terra)



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Having gutted my Exo Terra and selling the group of P.terribilis yellow, I decided it was time for a rethink on this viv.

So I shipped some Manzanita from Tom Barr, in the US, over to England. Here are the two layouts I need to choose between :

'Scape 1 (I'd be removing the branch centre / right that curls downwards, as it seems to clutter the overall aesthetics) :


DSC_0112 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

And 'Scape 2 (very similar, but the lower right branch is removed) :


DSC_0103 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Opinions?

Cheers

Anthony.


----------



## Sigaw (Apr 3, 2010)

I prefer the first layout.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I loooveeeeee it!!! Im a sucker for a good woodscape. I like the 1st layout better. Get some mini epiphytes and youre good to go!!!!!!! SUBSCRIBED


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sigaw said:


> I prefer the first layout.





frogparty said:


> I loooveeeeee it!!! Im a sucker for a good woodscape. I like the 1st layout better. Get some mini epiphytes and youre good to go!!!!!!! SUBSCRIBED


I'm going to go for the first layout.

I'm collecting an ATI Sunpower dimmable 6 x 39w T5HO light fixture next week. It also has an optiwhite top for UVB transmission.

Inhabitants will be Pumilio or Retics.

Updates to follow.

Anthony.


----------



## wohlerswi (Nov 20, 2011)

Epiphytes (especially small orchids) all over the first placement picture a couple of different bromeliads and a few unusual plants on the ground, and you would have yourself one nasty lookin vivarium. I wouldnt remove any branches, I think number one is perfect just the way you have it. Only thing is I wish you luck in trying to get it back the exact same way lol. Its gonna be awesome though!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Id say retics, and small broms only so you dont hide the great line forms youve created with the wood


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

Maybe its just me... but I really love the second layout  I think it opens up the Viv a little bit more-- maybe use that second piece in the background (i think it would look cool to have a branch that goes in and out of the background that gets covered with moss and/or vines  I figure-- with all the plants and whatnot that will be added you wont want to much congestion or you wont get good viewing of the froggers! (problem with mine now haha) -- subscribed.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I like this.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

I like the first one better. Sooooo sweet.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes I like the first one better too. It looks like a fallen tree. Are you going to grow moss on it? 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I say go with the first one. Especially if youre going to do epiphites. I think the tank would look amazing if you focused on the hardscape, the manzanita, specifically.

Subscribed.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I think the branch that you plan on removing is interfering with the aesthetics of either one. It'll be easier to see once you remove it. 

Jake


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

I like the first one but both are good..


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Cheers for the feedback. The main reason I took photos was to remind me of how it 'slotted' together in the tank. Sparse planting is the plan.

It'll look better once the treefern panels arrive and are siliconed in place.

Anthony.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Here's another, literally thrown together for ideas :


DSC_0113 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Thoughts?


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Light installed, just waiting on the treefern panels now.










Anthony.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks nice. It's generally known in the Aquascaping community that crossing driftwood (having pieces overlap one another when viewed from the front) makes the tank look a bit cluttered. 

That said, the wood scape still looks very nice but I'm partial to option 2.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Not to be a stick in the mud, but if composition is your main goal both layouts look kinda awkward and unbalance to me. This is mainly because the driftwood leads the eye towards the top right corner, and basically right outside of the tank. I have noticed that when upward facing driftwood is used coming from the left/right, there is usuall another piece (60-70% the size of the main piece) pointed towards the opposite direction. This helps hold the eye inside the tank, yet not quite in the center. 3:2 or 2:1 are both good compositional ratios from other tanks I have seen, but they are typically longer layouts then this exo.

Gex, is the main structure one single piece, or is it multiple smaller pieces placed together? Whatever the case, I think you could re-arrange them or cut the piece apart to give a better layout. Just my opinion though, and you asked for some lol. It takes some cojones to cut a big driftwood piece apart though, so maybe you dont want to risk it  

If you do stick with layout 1 or 2, I think it could make a nice one sided slopped tank. Lots and lots of plants on the left side of the tank, and almost none on the right. Kinda like this aquarium....










Even though the driftwood is pointed to the top corner, the main mass of plants holds the eye inside the tank and balances things out. It obviously works differently if you have a 3 sided backgroud though...

...Anyways, bedtime for me haha. Good luck!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Please provide the link for the sale of the Yellow Terribs... (What is your location?)


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Grimm hit the nail on the head Anthony.

A little bit of tweaking and balancing out should see you golden.

You really hit jackpot with that wood order, some cracking pieces.

If you don't mind me asking, where did you get that smart looking little rack?

And what are the dimensions of it? I am looking for something similar to hold both my Retic and Terrib viv.

Cheers, 
Richie


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Cheers for the feedback, i've tweaked the scape a little, trying to balance out both sides by adding a little height to the left hand side.

My only problem now, is that the light is thermostatically controlled, to keep the T5s at the optimum heat for light output and life - meaning my tank's not getting up to temperature.

Rich - It's a rack I made myself out of soft pine and melamine wood. Just painted black.

Anthony.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Added a branch to the left hand side to try and balance it out :

Sorry for the poor resolution photo :










Thoughts?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I would cut the base of the vertical piece going to the right. That would make the piece a little shorter. It is definitely more balanced now.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

JPccusa said:


> I would cut the base of the vertical piece going to the right. That would make the piece a little shorter. It is definitely more balanced now.


...and then rotate it so that it points outwards towards the viewer.


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

gex23 said:


> Added a branch to the left hand side to try and balance it out :
> 
> Sorry for the poor resolution photo :
> 
> ...


Have you thought about pointing the wood towards the front of the tank?

If the base was in the back left, and the branch came towards the front right, it would make an awesome arch underneath.

Just an idea, but I thought you might want to try it out.

Will


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't really want to cut up the sections, as it cost me over $200 in the end. Lol.

I'll have a think about it.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

By the looks of it, you dont even need to cut anything apart to get everything to point outwards.....Just take the layout you have now, and rotate 180 degrees. Viola!


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Here's the best I can rotate it :










I do have a few more sections, but they are different in appearance and style :


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Like grimm said the first one does lead the eye immediately up. It is all about perception. the wood looks fantastic, if you use the correct planting you could make your first one work really well. you just have to find something to hold the eye on that branch. your last pics with the wood rotated holds the eye in the center. they look great but to me not as dramatic as the first layout. i feel the rotated setup would be quickly lost once overgrown with orchids and vines. the first setup would hold that arching scape even with plants all over it. I say go with your original idea but find a way to draw the eye back down. FYI it all looks sick its just how artsy fartsy you want to get with it.


----------



## Energy (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice scape- I ordered some from Tom Barr as well. He has a great selection and the most creative pieces around. I am guessing that wood will become very popular on the dendroboard if he can keep up with demand and the supply holds up.


----------



## MrMonterrubio (Sep 29, 2011)

Holly cow!

I love it.

It looks so good that even with no plants, look awesome.

That last positioning of branches looks good to me, but I liked best the first layout.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

eyeviper said:


> Like grimm said the first one does lead the eye immediately up. It is all about perception. the wood looks fantastic, if you use the correct planting you could make your first one work really well. you just have to find something to hold the eye on that branch. your last pics with the wood rotated holds the eye in the center. they look great but to me not as dramatic as the first layout. i feel the rotated setup would be quickly lost once overgrown with orchids and vines. the first setup would hold that arching scape even with plants all over it. I say go with your original idea but find a way to draw the eye back down. FYI it all looks sick its just how artsy fartsy you want to get with it.


Thanks for the feedback.

I'm going with the initial layout and positioning of wood, as it's an uncluttered 'clean' look. As you say, i'll try and balance it out with the planting.



Energy said:


> Nice scape- I ordered some from Tom Barr as well. He has a great selection and the most creative pieces around. I am guessing that wood will become very popular on the dendroboard if he can keep up with demand and the supply holds up.


Tom definitely has a good selection of Manzanita, and is very helpful. I wouldn't hesitate to reccomend him.



MrMonterrubio said:


> Holly cow!
> 
> I love it.
> 
> ...


Cheers 

Just waiting on the rest of the lights to arrive now.

This is the final scape i've decided on (the initial one, basically) :


DSC_0112 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds good. If you plant the front and left heavier than the rest, that should counter balance the up right back corner where the eyes are drawn to.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Great choice. Stoked to see what you come up with.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

JPccusa said:


> Sounds good. If you plant the front and left heavier than the rest, that should counter balance the up right back corner where the eyes are drawn to.





eyeviper said:


> Great choice. Stoked to see what you come up with.


I'll ensure I keep this thread updated.

It'll be housing either a group of retics, or pair of pums eventually.


----------

